# MB SLK 320



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

Hi guys - just wanted to say thanks for all your help - I dipped out from a TT and went for an MB SLK 320. Reason - Audi wouldn't deal MB would - QED :-/

I was truly equally torn between the two and would have been as happy with the TT as I am with my SLK.

I'm looking forward to many happy years motoring and wish you all the very best for Christmas, the New Year and your TT years ;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Hi guys - just wanted to say thanks for all your help - I dipped out from a TT and went for an MB SLK 320. Reason - Audi wouldn't deal MB would - QED :-/


Exactly the reason I am now in a Merc. I looked to swap my TT for another Audi if they would do a deal (when my son came along). Audi weren't interested, Mercedes couldn't do enough to help. Bye bye Audi.


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

I see from your TT pic's that you "do" the Scottish Isalands ;D. We "do" Arran as often as we can having done the west coast and Highlands and Islands too. We adore Arran - it's all too gorgeous. We stay on the south coast in a cottage that has the ruins of Kildonnan Castle in its garden. Looking forward to our next visit - New Year week ;D Would be nice to get the SLK there but the kids, rabbit and dogs just won;t all fit in :-/ I could just leave them all at home I s'pose ;D

My Merc dealer was so helpful. Wouldn't sell me the SLK until he knew I had driven the TT to make sure I was 100% with my choice. Unbelievably helpful too wheras all Audi would do is knock Â£1k of the showroom model which was overpriced anyway and not the spec I wanted :-/

I'm happy with my SLK - still love the TT but I can't have both


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Audi lose another sale. :

Good luck with your new motor Pammy.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

My Dad has an SLK and he loves it.....he's just had the Kompressor Pulley upgrade too ;D










Did you go for the Auto or 6 Speed manual Pammy?


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

> Did you go for the Auto or 6 Speed manual Pammy?


the auto - must admit I'm impressed, moves very well indeed - not quite so quick to slip from reverse to drive as revers to first in a manual so have a to think a bit more when getting out of the drive - but otherwise I'm very happy and it is so easy to drive but responsive.

Mines bright silver with black interior - a very neat car ;D Does you Dad love his too then ;D


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

> Good luck with your new motor Pammy. Â


Cheers Aidan ;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> I see from your TT pic's that you "do" the Scottish Isalands ;D. We "do" Arran as often as we can having done the west coast and Highlands and Islands too. We adore Arran - it's all too gorgeous.


My burrd is Arran born and her parents are still there. Fantastic place! Next time you are heading that way, IM me, maybe we can catch up.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I had an early 230 SLK and it was faultless and easy to own. Drove OK too. Nicer with the 3.2 V6.

New model not far off, but MB residuals always top Audi used values.

Enjoy.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

We looked at an SLK before going for the TT. Liked the whole coupe/cabriolet thing but we disgusted by the service we got at our local MB dealer. Ignored us for ages, despite us getting in the car and asking if we could talk to someone. Oh - and turning up smartly dressed in a Porsche Boxster.

Having said that, we got just as bad service from Audi which is the main reason we looked at importing.

The fact that we saved over Â£4k on UK list was merely the icing on the cake.

Hope you're happy with your choice - sounds like you are.


----------

